# Rambo!



## min0 lee (Mar 25, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Mar 25, 2007)

FlynetOnline.com Your Number 1 Source For Celebrity Images: Rambo's Last Mission in Thailand


----------



## Brachiisaurus (Mar 25, 2007)

wait, so you're telling me he's doing one last rambo movie too?

God.


----------



## fufu (Mar 25, 2007)

Give it up Sly!


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Mar 25, 2007)

Yeah I heard about this last year. This one is a bad idea, just like a new Die Hard.


----------



## clemson357 (Mar 26, 2007)

It really is sad when celebrities tarnish their legacy to make a few extra bucks.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 26, 2007)

I kind of felt that way when I heard about Rocky Balboa (Rocky 6) but it turned out to be very good!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Mar 26, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Yeah I heard about this last year. This one is a bad idea, just like a new Die Hard.


I like the Die Hard series.  The script uses just as much mind as it does muscle to drive the [SIZE=-1]John McClane charector, so I can see Willis pulling it off at his age ... IF he comes in with some conditioning.  In 16 Blocks he played an out of shape drunk that couldn't even walk 6 blocks ... and looked the part.

How is John Rambo gonna look like the young Nam LRRP type at what ... 59ish?
[/SIZE]


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Mar 26, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> I like the Die Hard series. The script uses just as much mind as it does muscle to drive the [SIZE=-1]John McClane charector, so I can see Willis pulling it off at his age ... IF he comes in with some conditioning. In 16 Blocks he played an out of shape drunk that couldn't even walk 6 blocks ... and looked the part.[/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=-1]How is John Rambo gonna look like the young Nam LRRP type at what ... 59ish?[/SIZE]


 
I liked the Die Hard series too. But it had that 80's/90's action feel to it which won't be touched anytime soon because arguably the best action flicks came out in those eras. I think the triology is perfect the way it is. And by the looks of the new Die Hard trailer, it looks more like I, Robot than Die Hard with all the cheesy special effects. They have to chill with remaking/adding to all these classic films.

Die Hard (1988)





YouTube Video










They practically showed the whole movie in these 80's trailers, lol.

Die Hard (2007)





YouTube Video


----------



## maniclion (Mar 26, 2007)

Hey if that 70 year old veteran can choke an armed robber to death then John Rambo can blow a few hundred guys away to save some more POW's.....


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Mar 26, 2007)

maniclion said:


> Hey if that 70 year old veteran can choke an armed robber to death then John Rambo can blow a few hundred guys away to save some more POW's.....


 
Good point and it can be done no question. I just hate when the remakes or sequels years down the road come out and are totally different from the original in every aspect. It's almost traumatizing


----------



## DOMS (Mar 26, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> They practically showed the whole movie in these 80's trailers, lol.



That trailer is way too long to be the original one shown in the movie theaters.  It's likely a "preview" used on DVDs (and VHS).

I think that most _modern _trailers show too much of the movies.  Take Spider-man 3, for example.

The Die Hard 4 trailer you showed is called a "teaser".  It doesn't tell you anything about the plot.  It's just a series of clips.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Mar 26, 2007)

DOMS said:


> That trailer is way too long to be the original one shown in the movie theaters. It's likely a "preview" used on DVDs (and VHS).
> 
> I think that most _modern _trailers show too much of the movies. Take Spider-man 3, for example.
> 
> The Die Hard 4 trailer you showed is called a "teaser". It doesn't tell you anything about the plot. It's just a series of clips.


 
I'm too young to remember trailers in the theaters, so I'll take your word for it. But the Youtube title said original theatrical trailer and it had the green screen with "the following has preview has been..."

And yup, the DH4 is a teaser, I don't think the trailer has been released yet. I was just trying to make a point of the difference in special effects.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 26, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> I'm too young to remember trailers in the theaters, so I'll take your word for it. But the Youtube title said original theatrical trailer and it had the green screen with "the following has preview has been..."



Back in my day...  


The 80s was when the "sound bite", MTV-ish, movie trailer was perfected.  Most movie trailers were very short and often told you nothing about the movie's plot.  The trailer that you posted was, as I said, way too long.  It was probably from an 80's VHS preview.  It seems like it's trying to show the viewer enough of the movie to remind them how good it was so that they viewer would buy the tape.

Granted, I could be wrong.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Mar 26, 2007)

Yeah that's true. I completely forgot about the VHS previews you had to FF for like 10 minutes to get to the "Feature Presentation." Brings back memories. I could probably list like 50 previews and which VHS movies they correspond with and also some of the narration of the previews. Pathetic


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 26, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Back in my day...
> 
> 
> The 80s was when the "sound bite", MTV-ish, movie trailer was perfected.  *Most movie trailers were very short and often told you nothing about the movie's plot.*  The trailer that you posted was, as I said, way too long.  It was probably from an 80's VHS preview.  It seems like it's trying to show the viewer enough of the movie to remind them how good it was so that they viewer would buy the tape.
> ...



Exactly.  

I buy Dvds of old movies so I can see the trailers.  And they are almost always shitty.  The Thing's was incredibly short and corny.  Honestly, I cant see why anyone would see these movies when the trailers look like "hunches."


As far as Die Hard 4 goes...someone mentioned script.  Bone did.  Anyway, this trailier seems to focus that this whole catastrophe shit that keeps happeneing has now made John MacClaine 'used to it.'  I think that sucks.  His mouth is what made the movies a hit.


----------



## the nut (Mar 26, 2007)

I guess we're lucky Mel Gibson is turning down the Lethal Weapon and Mad Max offers. 

I wonder how the new Indiana Jones is gonna be.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Mar 26, 2007)

the nut said:


> I guess we're lucky *Mel Gibson is turning down the Lethal Weapon and Mad Max offers. *
> 
> I wonder how the new Indiana Jones is gonna be.


He prolly turned them down cuz they'd be in ENGLISH ... the fucking poser.

"ENGLISH MUTHAFUCKER ... do you SPEAK it?"


----------



## DOMS (Mar 26, 2007)

the nut said:


> I guess we're lucky Mel Gibson is turning down the Lethal Weapon and Mad Max offers.
> 
> I wonder how the new Indiana Jones is gonna be.



Possible Titles:

Indiana Jones and the Metamucil Drink
Indiana Jones and the Search for the Fountain of Youth
Seriously Dude, Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade, For Real This Time
Indiana Jones and the Geriatric Years
Indiana Jones VII, the search for Indian Jones IV, V and VI


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 26, 2007)

I think another Lethal Weapon would work.  There are cops older than them still doing shit.

Indiana Jones will prolly work too.

Its just that (John) the main character in Die Hard 4 looks different.  That just doesnt bode well to me.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 26, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Possible Titles:
> 
> Indiana Jones and the Metamucil Drink
> Indiana Jones and the Search for the Fountain of Youth
> ...


----------

